# hello



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

I've just joined this site having read your correspondence on many occaisions. I'm 37 and have been TTC for 2 years (DH is 39). Its not long by many of your standards but I'm so paranoid that there may be something wrong I couldn't wait any longer to have all the tests.
I've been to see Mr Gorgi at the ARGC (lovely man but one of few words).

I've read so much about causes of infertility and to my relief my day 3 FSH levels on 3 occasions have been OK but I've got borderline high NK activity and have been told I'll need dexamethasone and heparin during my first cycle.
Anyway i just wanted to say that I have so much respect for your brilliant postitve attitude to something that has caused me so much worry. Its made me realise that all this should be a happy time and that there are some things in this life that you can't control (not easy for a control freak like me).

I'm now waiting for the verdict re what type of treatment they'll go for (IUI or IVF). Should find out today and hopefully will start next month.

best of luck to all of you 

Marly xxx


----------



## Shezza (Sep 28, 2003)

WELCOME TO FF MARLY!! 

Good luck with your impeding treatment hun!!

Hope this site helps you as it as helped lots of peeps!

Much 

Shezza

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Marly

 Welcome to ff wishing you all the best with your treatment hope you get started soon

love always lilly xxx


----------



## marly (Oct 17, 2004)

Hi Lilly

Its almost a relief to suddenly be able to discuss all this infertility stuff freely. DH is great as are my friends but unless you've been through some of this stuff I can imagine no one really know what you're going through. Also its hard not go on and on and risk irritating them (don't want to become an IVF bore).

Good luck for your next cycle     each one is a new chance (remember Brooke Shields)

lots of love

Marly


----------



## Leanne (Jan 24, 2004)

Hi Marly,

Welcome to ff. Here is such a good place to get things off your chest. Feel free to join the chitter chatters under the inbetween section while you wait for treatment. They are a lovely bunch of girls who help while waiting for the start of treatment (and beyond)

Wishing you lots of luck,

Leanne xx


----------



## chick66 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hello Marly
Just wanted to welcome you to this fantastic site.
Hope you do get to find our soon what treatment you'll be having.
Good luck
Chick


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Marly

You can be an IVF bore until the cows come home on here  

Welcome to the site - hope you get as much from it as I have.

love Nicky


----------

